# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Stinkende winden laten is goed voor (eigen) gezondheid - De Morgen

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=Gnu3mCNOBMIJ&imgurl=www.depers.nl/beeld/w178/2008/200810/20081024/scheten.winden.178.jpg width=80 height=61 alt="" border=1>
DePers.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Stinkende winden laten is goed voor (eigen) gezondheid*
*De Morgen - 25 okt 2008*
Wie stinkende winden laat, heeft voortaan een excuus: het moet van de dokter. Uit een studie is namelijk gebleken dat het gas dat ervoor zorgt dat winden gaan stinken helpt om de bloeddruk te verlagen. Dat meldt de BBC op zijn website. *...*
Gas van scheten verlaagt bloeddruk De Telegraaf
&#39;Schetengas&#39; verlaagt de bloeddruk Gezondheidsnet
Nos
*alle 18 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

